# Sick baby moba frontosa.....please help



## Dan Puopolo (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello all, I am recently new to this site. I joined in seek of assistance. I recently purchased a group of moba frontosa. All still very young. Largest is 2 inches, smallest, maybe an inch. I had my water tested at the local fish store and was told that all my nitrate , ammonia and p.h. levels were good, but I woke up this morning to one dead front, and 3 or 4 acting very strange. They are very lethargic and are gasping for air. They will not swim on their own, instead they are just sitting on the bottom of the tank looking dopey, rocking back and forth and gasping. Half of them look ok but the other half don't look good at all. I started with 15, and am now down to 14 with at least 4 that are on the verge of going belly up. Any suggestions on what could be causing this problem or remedies that I could use ?


----------



## Dan Puopolo (Sep 4, 2016)

I just tested my water with a kit a just bought, 
p.h. Level is 8.2
Ammonia level is 0 ppm
Nitrite N02 level is 0 ppm
Nitrate N03 level is between 5 and 10 ppm


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When did you buy them? What was the pH of the supplier? What was the nitrate in the supplier's tank?

You used dechlorinator?


----------



## Dan Puopolo (Sep 4, 2016)

I dont know the water info of the suppliers tank. I had them shipped to Canada from the U.S. About a month ago from a place called <vendor name removed>. My brother actually made all those arrangements as he also had a few fish shipped out with the same order. As for chemicals, I never use any dechlorinators or any other chemicals. Was always afraid of chemicals. I just do water changes faithfully once a week, as well as filter maintenance on regular monthly schedules. I only ever use a bit of aquarium salt on occasion. I added a little with the last water change I have been watching closely for signs of ich but I don't see any on any of the fronts. I'm worried whatever is affecting the sick ones is gonna spread to the rest as I don't have a quarantine tank set up at the moment


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Chlorine will kill the fish. Do you have a private well and know that no chlorine is added? Test for chlorine.

I removed the vendor name. I've used the vendor you mentioned on many occasions without any problem.

I will guess it is a water problem and not an illness...therefore not contagious.


----------



## Dan Puopolo (Sep 4, 2016)

Unfortunately chlorine is the one thing I can't test with the kit I bought, but I will find one that does next time. 
I live in an apartment building in Oshawa so I'm sure there is chlorine and God knows what else coming from my taps. I've lost 3 fronts so far and likely at least one more by morning. Heartbreaking loss but a good lesson. I do about a 33% water change once a week. Should I maybe scale back how much water I change every week ?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

No, you should use water conditioner. Prime removes chlorine and chloramine to make the water safe for fish.


----------



## Dan Puopolo (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. I really appreciate it. I've lost 4 fronts now, anymore loss would suck


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Run out and get the dechlorinator right away...maybe some will live.


----------

